# What would you shoot?



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

OK Guys, I have a hypothetical question, and was just curious what you would do. Lets pretend that a flock of ducks comes in and in the flock consists of the following species of ducks:

Drake Canvasback
Drake Mallard
Drake Wood duck
Drake Pintail
Drake Cinnamon teal
Drake Redhead
Drake Wigeon

I know that the possibilities of seeing all these species in one flock is fairly improbable, but you have three shots, what would you shoot and in what order? Mine would probably be the following:

Shot 1: Canvasback
Shot 2: Redhead
Shot 3: Pintail

In all reality it would probably go more like this:

Shot 1: miss
Shot 2: miss
Shot 3: miss


----------



## Ground Pounder (Jan 27, 2010)

Woody, cinnamon, widgeon


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I would wait for them to get in straight line and shoot them all. :mrgreen: 
Woody
Can
Wigeon


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Woody
Wigeon
Can


----------



## Dakota defa (Dec 5, 2011)

Woody 
Can
Mallard


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> In all reality it would probably go more like this:
> 
> Shot 1: miss
> Shot 2: miss
> Shot 3: miss


 :lol: Aint that the truth! I always miss when it counts!

Can
Redhead
Wigion


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I would wait for them to get in straight line and shoot them all. :mrgreen:
> Woody
> Can
> Wigeon


I like your thinking. :mrgreen:

Woody
can 
then what ever is the next in range.I would hope it the wigeon just because I love shooting them suckers.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I wouldn't shoot at all because if I saw that flock it would mean I was hunting in the zoo. I actually have seen all of those birds except the cinnamon teal on the water at one time in the Willow Park zoo in Logan. :lol:


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Drake Wood duck
Drake Wood duck
Drake Wood duck

I have shot everything else.

Unless it was a Eurasian Wigeon or a Chiloe Wigeon. Then I might have to re-think my order. 8)


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Cinny
Pintail
Wigeon

Never shot a Cinny and I don't shoot many GOOD drake pintail. Seems like I can only get into them when the tails are short and the colors aren't all that impressive. Same goes for wigeon.


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Woody
Pinny
Cinny


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

ya know, a woody doesn't have the appeal that it should to me. you see carvings and paintings of them so much in numerous offices and houses that they don't even seem like a wild duck species. if ya had one mounted and someone walked into your house they wouldn't care so much about the wood duck as they would say a WIDGEON!

widgeon,
mallard,
pintail,


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

captain said:


> Shot 1: Canvasback
> Shot 2: Redhead
> Shot 3: Pintail


I would shoot the same ducks.


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

Woody
Redhead
Cinn


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

1. poop in pants
2. Flock shoot and miss them all
3. Be depressed the rest of the day
 

Wood Duck
Canvasback
Cinnamon teal


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I have killed a total of three canvasback, maybe that's why I think they're the coolest looking duck out there. I would shoot the Can first, the pintail second because of it's beauty, grace and agility, and the GWT last. Wait, I don't see a GWT on the list. What's up with that??????


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

Drake mallard, look for another drake mallard, then find another drake mallard.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Woody
Pintail
Canvasback


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Wood Duck
Can
Redhead

Never been able to get any of these three


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

Miss.....Try for mallard.....Miss........Try for Redhead.....Hit Wigeon


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Redhead, Pintail, Wigeon. Cans are cool but way too fast for me.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Could'nt decide and flock shoot.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Woody
Greenhead
Pintail


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Woody
Can
Pintail


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Redhead, Pintail, Wigeon. Cans are cool but way too fast for me.


They dont fly that fast.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

horsesma said:


> Drake Wood duck
> Drake Wood duck
> Drake Wood duck
> 
> ...


Same here.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Eurasian widgeon is the bird of my dreams!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Mallard
Widgeon
Pintail

Shot them all, go for the meat.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Woody, Can, Redhead.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Wood duck, Canvasback, then Cinnamon teal. This is because those are the three hardest ones to find in UT (for me, anyway).


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Redhead, Pintail, Wigeon. Cans are cool but way too fast for me.
> ...


(little jingle rings off) Bumped to hero status.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I still have not shot a Bufflehead or Bluebill this season. Where the hell are they?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> I still have not shot a Bufflehead or Bluebill this season. Where the hell are they?


I saw quite a few bluebills up on the northern end of the GSL area in mid November. Who knows where they are now? Not I.

I never see too many Buffleheads. I get the impression that they are a fairly uncommon duck. Am I wrong? Usually I only see them right before the freeze (up north) as well.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Redhead, Pintail, Wigeon. Cans are cool but way too fast for me.
> ...


They fly fast enough that I know there are other ducks I could catch up to before that Can was in and gone in the blink of an eye. I've been buzzed by Canvasbacks a few times... they're definitely no slowpoke. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Riverrat77 said:
> ...


You think they are fast try shooting at buffy's .there hell as fast.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


Thank you for the new signature line quote. It was needing an update. :lol:


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

:lol: Haha you beat me to it ^^^


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Where I hunt to start the season, there are usually quite a few buffies. Nice thing about them is they come right in to Buffie and Spoonie dekes and don't mind swimming around for a while. I've only ever shot the hens but I would really, really like to shoot a fully colored up male one day. They're gorgeous little birds.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Miss
Miss 
Woodduck 
Taxidermist


----------

